
Revenge porn site founder loses $250k defamation suit - sk2code
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/03/revenge-porn-site-founder-loses-250k-defamation-suit/
======
rm999
Not what I assumed:

>This particular defamation case was not related to Moore's revenge porn
activities

I'm more curious how the cases involving his revenge porn sites will go.

~~~
nwh
> frustrated him to the point where he'd represent victims pro bono. "I want
> to hurt them bad," he wrote. "If anyone out there has been scammed by these
> crooks, contact me."

Presumably there's more in the pipeline.

------
bcoates
Is this "revenge porn" for real or is this another case of the media taking
porn industry kayfabe at face value? Between 2257 record-keeping laws and
various state anti-peeping-tom laws doing a profitable revenge porn site for
real seems a lot harder and riskier than just faking it.

~~~
dfc
" _In professional wrestling, kayfabe (pronounced /ˈkeɪfeɪb/) is the portrayal
of staged events within the industry as "real" or "true," specifically the
portrayal of competition and rivalries between participants as being genuine
or not of a worked nature._ "[1]

Was "kayabe" a new word for anyone else? The wikipedia article is remarkably
long for a word I had never heard of:

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kayfabe>

~~~
rdl
I looked up "heel" since it was used to describe someone, and seemed more
specific than just "bad person", and wasted another 30-60 minutes learning
about Kayfabe, Mexican wrestling, etc.

It's this kind of thing Wikipedia excels at, vs. Quora or forum sites or
really anything since USENET.

------
niggler
What exactly is revenge porn and how does "defamation" apply in this case (I
am aware that the suit does not involve defamation in a way related to revenge
porn)? If it involves posting pornographic pictures involving others that
approved of the pictures in the first place, how could that activity
constitute defamation?

~~~
lambda
"Revenge porn" is posting pornographic pictures of your exes (or other people
of whom you have such pictures, and don't have permission to post it
publicly). The idea being that you shame your exes by posting your dirty
photos of them from when you were dating. Apparently the sites also include
real names and hometowns of the people posted, or in some cases even addresses
and phone numbers, to increase the chances of them being embarrassed by people
who know them finding the pictures.

This particular defamation suit has nothing to do with revenge porn per se. It
just happens that the founder of a revenge porn website is a huge asshole, and
started making (presumably) baseless accusations of pedophilia against someone
who campaigns against cyber bullying and who helped shut down his first
revenge porn site. The details are a bit more complicated, but that's the
gist.

So the defamation lawsuit is about his pedophilia accusation, not anything
directly to do with the revenge porn sites, though I think there are some
other pending privacy lawsuits about them too.

~~~
flyinRyan
>"Revenge porn" is posting pornographic pictures of your exes

>Apparently the sites also include real names and hometowns of the people
posted, or in some cases even addresses and phone numbers, to increase the
chances of them being embarrassed by people who know them finding the
pictures.

>It just happens that the founder of a revenge porn website is a huge asshole

Didn't see that one comming! Did M. Night Shyamalan write this post? :)

------
simula67
I hope people will come to the right conclusion about the whole Hunter Moore
incident : once a potentially harmful information leaves your control there is
no good way to stop it from reaching people you don't want it to. Sexting is
probably not a good idea, at least until our society normalizes to the age of
free-flowing information.

~~~
jiggy2011
Not sure why this was downvoted, it may not be nice but it is fairly accurate.

------
lollancf37
Seriously how the fuck can we earn money that way and still be considered as
an honest citizen ???

------
retube
What is a "revenge porn" site? At work don't want to Google this....

~~~
tlrobinson
Ex-girlfriend/boyfriend posting nude photos of their ex.

I think Moore claimed it was legal if the person submitting the photos
actually took the photo, as they held the copyright, and even if they didn't
he was protected under DMCA.

~~~
flyinRyan
The person who takes the photo does own it. But despite owning the photo there
are still lots of things you can't _do_ with the photo (like make money with
it) without the signature of the "model" you photographed.

------
nsxwolf
This is great news. Scumbags like him will have to think twice now.

~~~
busterarm
Scumbags all around in this case, unfortunately. The lawyer representing the
other party in this case installs malware on the computers of people trying to
pirate (one of his other) client's porn. The malware demands a paid settlement
on a timer or it will lock access to the computer.

I shit you not.

~~~
Zak
I'm having difficulty imagining a set of circumstances under which the
behavior described does not constitute a felony.

~~~
busterarm
It's gay porn (Corbin Fisher). Maybe they're banking on the shame factor for
some people.

I don't want to speculate on the legality of it but overall it's pretty damn
offensive.

------
camus
I'm usually not for vendetta, but with that punk i would not mind. Is this
thing legal really ? or is it because the victim are not big corporations that
can bribe lawmakers to make it illegal ?

~~~
fleitz
It's an issue of copyright which means at best its a DMCA violation as long as
he filled out his forms and registered his agent.

The owner of the site is in all likelihood not very liable and as long as he
complies with the DMCA it's unlikely to go to a higher court where the whole
concept of the site could be shutdown.

The whole defamation thing is silly as the 'antibullying' people really pose
little risk to the site.

~~~
ceol
Wait, are you saying the revenge porn site is an issue of copyright? Because
AFAIK, pornography distributors are required to keep records of the people in
their photographs and videos, specifically so they can prove they are over 18.

------
escaped_hn
is this good or bad?

------
anoncow
this is the reason i detest facebook. People post pictures of others which
links to their profiles. It is very similar to what this person is doing. Fb
wouldn't falsely accuse people though.

